# Twin powerpoles.



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

I am thinking of putting 2 powerpoles on my skiff until I sell it later on in the year. When I sell it I will be keeping the powerpoles for the new boat.  What do ya think? Are 2 powerpoles completely overkill? I know they will help me catch more fish. Btw... It's a tricked out 16 c.s.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

More wieght, electronics, hydraulics and a good amount of money for something you are going to get rid of later this year? Plus extra holes in the transom. Doesn't seem like it's worth it to me, I'd rather it be brand new when rigged on a new/newer boat.

I've fished off a few boats rigged with double PP's. The only difference I noticed is your boat won't swing around to adjust for wind and flow. A lot of guides use doubles because it lets them position the bow right where they want for the clients, on your personal boat you could just walk to the back deck, or cast off the side just as easily. Unless you are doing fly fishing, I could see wanting the bow pointed for that, but still not really needed. Many tournament guys run duels too, but it's because they are sponsored, not because the use or need them. Kind of like the sponsored boats you see with mixed brand motors on them. 

So in short, IMO, yes it is overkill, no it is not worth it, and most likely won't help you catch any more fish.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I would do it. Having one pole now, I hate it when the boat swings in the current and wind. The pole and pump don't take up too much room or add much weight. I am actually looking for a black pro series 6'pole with the new style pump to add on.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

How bout one powernpole and one stick it anchor


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am happy with one power pole. Couldn't see many uses for two of them as a recreational fisherman. The times that I need to keep the boat positioned in one direction I will drop a mushroom anchor off the front of the boat. Its a $20 dollar solution instead of $1000+ on 2nd power pole. Even guiding I would only have one. I think my clients may find it overkill and take away from the flats fishing experience.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> I am thinking of putting 2 powerpoles on my skiff until I sell it later on in the year. When I sell it I will be keeping the powerpoles for the new boat.  What do ya think? Are 2 powerpoles completely overkill? I know they will help me catch more fish. Btw... It's a tricked out 16 c.s.


one powerpole on the back, one push pole on the side, and an iPilot off the bow will help you catch more fish than than two power poles.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I have an I pilot as well. Get the second power pole if you can.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. I want the two powerpoles bad. I don't want an I pilot. It's a personal enemy of mine, haha. I have a bracket on the back of my skiff now that I stick the push pole through but it's a nusiance having to run to the back when I hook a fish or spook a school or sumthin.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> I want the two powerpoles bad.


If you want it, you need it!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Every so often you post up about adding stuff to your current skiff and then post up about getting some 70mph speed boat to replace it soon. Being the year is half over already why put more money and time into it? Is it because you think you will end up keeping it? If so I say go for it if it's something you really want, but if you really are going to ditch the boat then why bother, sell it now and use the extra $1200-1500 you are going to dump on the PP and buy the new boat sooner.

Or even better yet add a mount to the front of the skiff for your stake out rod. You won't have to run to the back, it will do the job just the same, and you will save a grand or so. Anytide can hook you up.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Just got quad powerpoles bro, two on the front and two on the back. Pair that with your 70mph skiff and you can do anything!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

The heck with Power Poles! Just buy a jack up barge, put a camper and generator on it and live on the water.


----------

